
Ask HN: What CAD software does your hardware startup use? - jpace121
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking about starting a hardware start up and was wondering what software other start ups use for CAD? Specifically, creating drawings for manufacture, laser cutting, and 3D printing.
======
pmorici
I use Eagle CAD. It isn't really meant for that purpose but I already knew how
to use it for PCB design so it was a lot easier and faster to just use that
than to learn a second CAD package geared toward laser cutting.

If you don't have any prior CAD experience and have to learn something
regardless Draft Sight is supposed to be a really good and free package.

------
karmicthreat
I have a feeling many HW startups just pirate solidworks. Though hopefully
people will start shifting to Onshape which was made by a chunk of the
solidworks team.

